# fish dying!!!!!



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok my orange molly with black pokka dots cant swim and looks like its dead what do i do???


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Polka dots.

If it is dead, get rid of it before it starts to rot. If it isn't dead, isolate it and put it in a hospital tank or a breeder's net, something, and we'll go from there.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can i put like in a small tank with the same water as mt big tank


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes just seperate it from the rest of the tank. And you should probably do a water change on the tank it was in.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can i put it in the same water as my big tank


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd put it in clean water. There could be something up with your tank water.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i isolated it after 2 hours it dyed


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Get a water test kit. Test your water.

How often have you been doing water changes?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

monthly!!!!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Monthly? I'd definitely be doing weekly.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

elvis332 said:


> monthly!!!!!



I'm pretty sure it has been recommended to you before to do them weekly.... 

If your fish are dieing you may need to start doing them daily..


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Take all the water out of my tank every day i have no tIME for that but my fish have been happy and healthy i thiNK i had my tank for about a month i think well i bought some medisen that was recomended from the pet store it helps prevent amonia,nitrate so yea my tank is in perfect condition.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

You don't need to take ALL of the water out of your tank, elvis. Just some of it. 25% is usually a good number.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well its obvious why his fish are dying if he's doing a 100% water change... it's pretty much like cycling a tank over and over again.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Elvis - you need to get up to speed a bit.

I suggest that you take some of the time remaining this summer while you're off school to read some books on aquariums and general fish keeping.

A good start is:
The Practical Aquarium Fish Handbook by David Goodwin. Sterling Publishing Co., New York. It is available on Amazon and in most Barnes & Nobles stores. $14.95.

The investment will prevent loss of more fish and it will be a good use of time. You can learn a lot from some very basic books.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont really like reading books


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

you don't like reading books, but you do like having your fish die?

if reading ONE book could help me learn that much, and i was upset that my fish were dying, i'd run, not walk, to get to the store to get the book.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i said i dont like reading but i still do read books


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Good, then read the one I recommended.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok.. wait.. your doing 100% daily? I thought you said you were doing them monthly... 

You need to do about 25-30% weekly. Make sure you treat your water when you do a change (add dechlorinater).

Make up your mind.

You cannot prevent ammonia and nitrates with 'medicine', you can only remove it with water changes.

stuff + stuff = more stuff
stuff - stuff = less stuff

simple math.


----------



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

_stuff + stuff = more stuff
stuff - stuff = less stuff

simple math._

Haha i like that nice simple and true


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont change it daily


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

My bad, I miss understood you. I blame it on lack of punctuation.

jakeychs, you can't credit me for that, it came from someone on Badman's, I just found it funny.


Elvis, if your fish are dying, you may need to make the time to do a water change every day. When we say water change, we don't mean take all of the water out. I have no idea where you got the idea to take all the water out when you do a water change, but that is generally not a good idea.

You want to change 10-20% of the total volume of water when you do a change and treat the water as necessary.

Have you not updated your sig yet or did you buy more fish?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ooo ill update it


----------

